# Corded top knot with handmade extensions. Definitely not for purists.



## valaamaris (Aug 2, 2013)

This is my Kokoa. I am entirely too impatient to wait for cording to occur naturally, let alone wait for them to grow out. I basically dreaded her top knot and needle felted in wool cords I wet felted before hand. It took about three to four hours total. She's a funky kind of gal so we added some dyed fiber in as well. 

Also thank you for the prior posts about proper cording. They helped a lot in knowing what I was aiming for and in the planning.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I love this look even though I am picky about how my dogs look. I first seen it in groom competition photo contest, with topknot and tail in dreads, it was so rastafarian. I love the funkyness. And dye ing some of them is great idea. I might have to try this some day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very fun. She looks great.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

So cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

love the look!


----------



## valaamaris (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks! I love to have fun with her look. Her top knot is further back than usual from a different clip so providing I don't change her out of these she'll have another row in the front after some new growth comes in. I also keep her muzzle short but the ten year old has talked me into trying a teddy there so we'll see. Lol


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is super cute! I love it!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I really like it as well. Very unique & you can change it out anytime.


----------



## valaamaris (Aug 2, 2013)

3dogs said:


> I really like it as well. Very unique & you can change it out anytime.


I actually forced her cords i.e dreaded her real hair and then using a specially made barbed felting needle, felted in the fake wool cords. These will grow out just like real cords and will also tighten over time. 

Unfortunately like real cords there's really only two ways to take them out. Shaving or trimming them down and carefully combing out the shortened cord stumps. 

I was thinking though, the needle felting might be a useful tool for those with real cords to strengthen weak spots. All you need is matching 100% loose wool fiber, a felting needle and some felting foam. You have to be very careful with the needle. I put my hand under the foam so if anyone gets a poke it's me and not her!


----------



## valaamaris (Aug 2, 2013)

You could also use that on real cords to decorate them. Just lay down dyed fiber where you want it a needle felt it in. The texture of the wool felted perfectly into her real hair.


----------



## Kaybeegenie (Sep 26, 2008)

Ooooh, I want Daisy to have a corded top knot!


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

I have decided Chai will look adorable with a corded top knot can't wait 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

We should have the "corded" ideas in a sticky. I took Leif down into his PonyPoodle haircut & after 1 week he has matted up in sections. I think I might just cord the long hair & keep him in the PonyPoodle style.
Does want start with banding all the sections & when a cord/ mats form then scissor out the band? I tried to split a mat into smaller section with my fingers & it just ripped out a little section of hair. Do I need a little Oil at the base of his hair cord so I don't rip out a cord?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance has a corded topknot/mane and tail. but her's is au naturel. lol.

she's black so no other colors, but i did give her feather extensions a year or so ago.


----------

